# Beau the Magic Poodle's Miami for Summer 2012



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau got groomed today, and boy did he need it! He had to miss his last appointment, which meant going seven weeks between grooms. (He did have a bath in the middle, though.) He was so fluffy before, and so svelte now, my daughter came home from school and said "Where is the rest of him?" 

I can hardly wait to watch those poms bop along when we go on tonight's walk . . . .


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I can hardly wait to watch those poms bop along when we go on tonight's walk . . . .


I think he'll be turning a LOT of heads!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Beau is so handsome! Nickel will be getting his Miami trim next week.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beau is such a handsome little dude! He looks terrific!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, so perhaps that is what my boy Sunny might look like in a Miami, eh? I think they are somewhat similarly sized ---- Beau looks just great!!!! My groomer really does not like the Miami, but I will get one for sure!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Beau always looks fabulous and very fabulous, now! I love your stories about him, too.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always love Beau in his Miami. I'll bet he feel nice and cool now.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy, can definitely picture him proudly strutting his stuff on his walk!


----------

